# does it get easier



## gloria66 (May 11, 2011)

My Bernese puppy is six months old, and a very active boy. I know he just has a lot of pent up puppy energy and I've started him in a playgroup that my breeder runs. He was a single puppy and really needs to learn to play with other dogs. My husband (who gets frustrated with him sometimes) is constantly asking me if he will be calmer as he gets older. I think this will eventually happen and would like to hear from some experienced dog owners if they care to comment.


----------



## theyogachick (Aug 2, 2009)

It will get easier. He is still a baby and is (unfortunately) dangerously close to that teenager period where he will get worse before he gets better.

How much exercise does he get a day? What does his training look like? Do you have toys/puzzle toys for him to play with, etc.?


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Yes, he will get calmer, if he's anything like my wild child. Might take a year or two, but he should calm down. What sort of exercise routine is he on? Do you think he's getting enough physical and mental stimulation? Have you looked into any training methods to help him with self control?

Personally, now that she's a calmer 5-year-old, I sometimes miss my crazy puppy. She was such a hoot. I had so much fun teaching her lots of games to challenge her and keep her occupied. She just was joy personified. She's still a hoot, but in a much different way.


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

If you look in any classifieds, there are tons of ads for 6-9 mth old puppies from people who are 'moving, allergic', yadda yadda yadda. Liars. Tons of people get rid of their dogs at that age, because it's HARD. The cute new puppy phase has worn off The pup is getting bigger and the nipping and jumping hurts now. Your couch might have holes, Your socks are all missing, you have pee stains in your carpet and you yearn for the quiet, peaceful life you once had. Does it get easier? Nobody would have dogs if it didnt.


----------



## RoughCollie (Mar 7, 2011)

Labmom4 said:


> Does it get easier? Nobody would have dogs if it didnt.


I remind myself of this about a dozen times a day.


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

RoughCollie said:


> I remind myself of this about a dozen times a day.


I have 3 and want more! I'm not a nutjob; I wouldnt keep getting them if they didnt get easier.


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Labmom4 said:


> If you look in any classifieds, there are tons of ads for 6-9 mth old puppies from people who are 'moving, allergic', yadda yadda yadda. Liars. Tons of people get rid of their dogs at that age, because it's HARD. The cute new puppy phase has worn off The pup is getting bigger and the nipping and jumping hurts now. Your couch might have holes, Your socks are all missing, you have pee stains in your carpet and you yearn for the quiet, peaceful life you once had. Does it get easier? Nobody would have dogs if it didnt.


LIKE! (10 char)


----------



## gloria66 (May 11, 2011)

theyogachick said:


> It will get easier. He is still a baby and is (unfortunately) dangerously close to that teenager period where he will get worse before he gets better.
> 
> How much exercise does he get a day? What does his training look like? Do you have toys/puzzle toys for him to play with, etc.?


I know the teenage period is right around the corner. He gets walked twice a day morning and night. I frequently take him out in the yard and throw a toy that he retrieves and that he only gets to play with outside. We also do obedience outside. We practice come, down, sit and stay which is very helpful when he gets overexcited. He's a chewer and loves his nylabones and his kong with treats inside. He'll start an obedience class next week.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Totally agree with Labmom 

That said, I would like to add that it does get easier ONLY IF the owner puts a lot of time into training the first 1-2 years of a dog's life, which sounds like what the OP is doing. Otherwise, bad habits just become worse habits as the dog gets older.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Canyx said:


> Totally agree with Labmom
> 
> That said, I would like to add that it does get easier ONLY IF the owner puts a lot of time into training the first 1-2 years of a dog's life, which sounds like what the OP is doing. Otherwise, bad habits just become worse habits as the dog gets older.


Not necessarily. I've known a lot of dogs who improved with age with no training at all. Getting older mellows you out. I suppose some issues could get worse with time, but many things that people don't like (hyperness, mouthing, chewing, etc.) are just things the dog naturally outgrows.

But of course the more time and effort you put into your dog, the better!


----------



## Sendiulino (Jun 20, 2011)

It gets easier. Both my previous and my current dogs were/are American Eskimos which are both very active and shockingly stubborn.. will test you at every turn and every chance. It most certainly does get better. Right now, our current dog is only just about 16 weeks old and I'm dreading the fact that I know it will get worse before it gets better :laugh: But it most certainly does get better.

It will get better _faster _though if everyone in the household has _patience_. Dogs pick up on energy quite easily -- I've seen my dog bouncing off the walls only to lie absolutely still with one of the employees down at PetSmart for no reason at all. "What did you do to get her so calm?" I asked. "It's just his affect on animals," another employee said. And she's right. Dogs have that "sense" that we humans either don't have at all, or at least no longer have access to.

A person's energy has a huge effect on a dog or _any _pet for that matter. So if your husband is constantly getting frustrated, I urge him to examine the situation closely and just lock in for the long haul, trying to release as much of that frustration as he possibly can through _accepting _the way that things are. This doesn't mean accepting poor behavior from the puppy, but rather just accepting that your dog is still just a baby yet, and as with any toddler, things get frustrating.. what happens to a toddler after all if mummy and/or daddy are angry _constantly _due to stress/etc? Not good things, let me tell you (as the product of such a family).

Just a few thoughts anyway. Hang in there!


----------



## JuneBud (Feb 17, 2010)

Sendiulino said:


> It gets easier. Both my previous and my current dogs were/are American Eskimos which are both very active and shockingly stubborn.. will test you at every turn and every chance. It most certainly does get better. Right now, our current dog is only just about 16 weeks old and I'm dreading the fact that I know it will get worse before it gets better :laugh: But it most certainly does get better.
> 
> It will get better _faster _though if everyone in the household has _patience_. Dogs pick up on energy quite easily -- I've seen my dog bouncing off the walls only to lie absolutely still with one of the employees down at PetSmart for no reason at all. "What did you do to get her so calm?" I asked. "It's just his affect on animals," another employee said. And she's right. Dogs have that "sense" that we humans either don't have at all, or at least no longer have access to.
> 
> ...


Sometimes I wonder why they recommend Eskies to beginner dog owners. My first one, though, was possibly a good beginning dog. My present one most certainly is not a beginner's dog. They do have a reputation for biting and aggressiveness and they take a lot of work. Even my first Eskie could have turned out bad with the wrong owner. Fifteen years ago when I stupidly bought her at a pet shop, I "rescued" her from a family with small children. I felt bad for the family because they were coming back to the store to buy her and I had already bought her. I think it would have been a disaster if she had gone to that family.

To the OP, yes, it does get better. If you have a chance, read my post, I think it's called "Difficult puppies" .


----------



## lisak_87 (Mar 23, 2011)

I sure hope so!


----------



## a7dk (Mar 30, 2011)

Labmom4 said:


> If you look in any classifieds, there are tons of ads for 6-9 mth old puppies from people who are 'moving, allergic', yadda yadda yadda. Liars. Tons of people get rid of their dogs at that age, because it's HARD. The cute new puppy phase has worn off The pup is getting bigger and the nipping and jumping hurts now. Your couch might have holes, Your socks are all missing, you have pee stains in your carpet and you yearn for the quiet, peaceful life you once had. Does it get easier? Nobody would have dogs if it didnt.





Labmom4 said:


> I have 3 and want more! I'm not a nutjob; I wouldnt keep getting them if they didnt get easier.


I didn't even get my dog until he was over a year old - and it got so much easier with training. I honestly cannot imagine bringing home a baby puppy - I know my husband is going to want to one of these days but the mere thought of it scares me to death. However, I agree with the above posters who say nobody would have dogs if it didn't get easier! Nobody would have kids if they didn't grow out of their terrible twos, toddlerhood, and the angsty teenage years!


----------



## gloria66 (May 11, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the great feedback. I agree with so many of your comments. Sendiulino I know what you mean about energy. I am a very calm person with a lot of patience and I know Dylan picks up on this. I posted somewhere else on this forum the main problem my husband has been having with him. Dylan gets overexcited, nipping his ankles and grabbing his shoelaces every time my husband walks in the door. I'm usually pretty calm and try some obedience and try to give him some time to settle down. Because these methods haven't been working, I just calmly take Dylan and put him in his crate for a time out. This calms him down. I think my husband should calmly put him in his crate and work on not reacting. I think that will help the both of them make some progress in handling the situation.


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

He's just excited to see him - that's a good thing! And that behavior will definitely fade. Ignoring it and trying some obedience vs. a time out in the crate might be a better option. I wouldn't want my dog to associate my husband's coming home with being put in the crate. 

You could also teach him to do something that's rewarding that gets him away from your husband's feet. Train him to go to a mat/bed and if he waits calmly, he'll get a stuffed kong or another treat. So DH walks in the door, calmly says "Hi Boo. Go to your mat." Dog goes there and lays down and waits for his reward. Your husband can also remove himself from the room for 10 seconds as soon as the dog starts his nipping. I'd leave the room, count to 10, and rejoin the dog. If she was calm and no longer nipping I stayed out and played with her. If she nipped I went into another room again. It took time and some maturing on her part but she got the point that I didn't like the nipping and the fun would stop if she started it.


----------



## joe_g (Jun 29, 2011)

gloria66 said:


> I just calmly take Dylan and put him in his crate for a time out. This calms him down. I think my husband should calmly put him in his crate and work on not reacting. I think that will help the both of them make some progress in handling the situation.


The crate shouldn't be used for punishment. The crate should be a place of comfort for the puppy. The nipping of the heels/ankles can be dealt with in much better ways.


----------



## lisamac (Jul 19, 2011)

Hi,
I was also reading your question about it "getting easier", and I totally understand the frustration! I have a few questions for you to consider. First of all, I know that Mountain dogs need a purpose. It sounds like you have a busy teenager who is bored. I'm glad you have in a playgroup, but that may not be enough because of his age and breed. Has he been in any more training classes, and are you actively training him every day with consistancy? How is he doing on a leash, is he nicely with a lose leash at your side, or is he a runaway train jerking you all over the place? I'm asking because the fact that he feels it's ok to nip heels tells me that he has alot of pent up energy, and that he's not established who is the pack leader in your home. It's never ok for a dog to bite at your heels, even in play... you are not a sheep!! I believe in positive reinforcement to a point, but I also feel like a fair correction is necessary at times, as long as it is matter of fact, and controlled. He will get calmer as he gets older, but you have to get the "behavior" part of this and nip it in the bud before it becomes a habit. Dog's are creatures of habit, and once they have formed a habit or behavior about a situation, then it takes much more time and determination on your part to change it. I also wanted to ask if he is on puppy food still, and if so, what kind? Many large breeds do much better taken off of the higher protein puppy food earlier than the smaller breeds. This has to do with the development in their bones, and such a rapid growth. Puppy food and some adult food is high protein. The higher the protein, the added energy. Obviously, you want to feed a good quality food, but I have seen dogs who's lowered protein levels made huge differences in their energy level. Also check for sugars. Same deal.

The other thing I wanted to say is don't give up! If you put the time and energy into this relationship now, you will reap the benefits for the lifetime of your dog.. and he will too. It's really important that you have boundaries and your whole family trains and reacts the same way when working/living with him..if not, he won't know who to follow. 

I have trained my own small (malti-poo) and large (great danes, golden retrievers) and really believe that when you take the time to really train your dog... not just a run in the yard, but really take a class and work together as a team, it makes so much difference. It develops a relationship and that is to be respected. 
I hope this might help a little, or at least give you something to ponder

Lisamac


----------



## gloria66 (May 11, 2011)

Lisamac, thanks for taking the time for sharing your thoughts. Dylan is starting an obedience class tonight. He went to playgroup today and came back so tired that he didn't nip or jump when he saw my husband; just lay down to rest. I always thought he had a lot of pent up energy. Two walks a day help somewhat, but he needs more running around. I frequently take him out in the yard and toss a toy which he runs to retrieve. He wants to play tug with it but I've found he gets too excited so we don't play that game. When he starts to go for my heels, I do obedience with him, having him frequently come from a distance, sit, lie down and stay. That puts him into a different frame of mind. If he plays too rough and won't listen, I stop the game and we go inside. I do a lot of obedience work every day, throughout the day and he is very responsive. He's learning to walk very nicely on leash.

My husband is very reactive to him when he is nipping and gives him a lot of negative attention which has encouraged the problem. Friends (and my husband who just handed me information on a prong collar) have advised me to use a choke collar to correct him but I feel that when he in such an excited state it can cause damage if not used correctly and we don't know how to use one. It seems like the time to use one would be before he gets out of control but he's gotten into the nipping and jumping habit now (just to my husband) and it's hard to break the cycle. Also, this type of correction may stop the behavior in the short run but I wonder if it would help change his behavior in the long run. 

His dog food is Taste of the Wild which is for all life stages. Protein level is good for this breed.

I've been doing a lot of reading to help us deal in a positive way with this problem. I feel it may take longer this way but it will ultimately work. This forum has been so beneficial and people are wonderful about sharing their knowledge. I'm very grateful to everyone who has taken the time to comment.


----------



## katG (Jun 27, 2011)

Puppies... they make want to laugh, they make you want to cry, they make you want to rip your hair out and have a drink! lol. (By the way as I'm typing this I looked over and my 8 month old puppy was chewing on a shoe). I think we've all been there with the stress factor, but if you love the dog you'll find a way through it and yes the dog will calm down as it gets older!


----------



## Wag_More (Jun 7, 2011)

> they make want to laugh, they make you want to cry, they make you want to rip your hair out and have a drink!


I second this! I just spent the last hour RE-puppy-proofing my fence.. which, by the way, its very very long. Aside from the Houdini-escape-tricks, we're working on the lunging at and jumping up on strangers :redface: The 'teenage' time is tough, and we've only just entered it. Just keep chanting "I love my dog.. I love my dog.. I love my dog.. " like we do when we're at the end of our ropes


----------



## JuneBud (Feb 17, 2010)

If you can get your husband to just stand still and not move, tuck his hands up under his arms, and become very boring, until the puppy loses interest - that will help. If he does this every time the puppy nips the pup will lose interest in nipping him.

My husband is not the best when it comes to our dog and I usually have to come to the rescue and stop the dog from whatever behavior he's doing that my husband doesn't like. My husband is the treat machine but doesn't like to do any training and then complains the dog won't listen to him. I wonder if it's because my husband never gives the dog a command.


----------



## gloria66 (May 11, 2011)

I happened to be watching an episode of the Dog Whisperer and this very issue came up. The owner's dog was not allowing clients into his studio and when they came in, was nipping at their heels. Cesar showed the owner how to change the dog's state of mind by using body language and his voice to snap the dog out of the behavior before it escalated. It worked. Dylan can always sense when my husband is about to enter our house and becomes very alert. When he did that today I immediately went over to him and said "No" using a low commanding tone. I had to say it a couple of times. He looked confused (I've never used that tone with him before) and sat down just looking up at me. I gave him a treat to reward his acceptable behavior. My husband opened the door and Dylan got up and started to get excited again. I said "No" a couple of times and he sat. Again I gave him a treat. My husband came in and although Dylan wasn't jumping he started to go for his ankles. I got his attention and once more said "No" a few times and blocked him from my husband. He got the message, walked away and laid down on the floor in a much calmer state of mind. My husband was able to go to him and give him some attention. We saw a totally different dog. I know this is just the first day and we need to practice this behavior over and over, but now we have some tools that hopefully help us to modify other unwanted behaviors also.


----------



## stopbsl (Jul 13, 2011)

my dog is in the place where shes 16 CRAZY!!!!!!


----------

